# x



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

She is tooooooo cute!!! I could eat her up!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

So amazingly sweet! She could cause cavities.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Andrea - she is beyond precious. What a sweet, sweet face.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-she is too cute for words!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

so cute


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

She is precious!!!







Look at that little face!!!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Man she is a cutie...hmmmm I do want a little Asia...let me get out this thread!!


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

aww...she is precious


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I must have missed something, why do you have to give her up? She's adorable


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

aww what a precious lil booger! i think im in love








but let's not tell bentley.. shhh!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh Andrea - KEEP HER !!! She's way too cute to give up - or if you like , ship her to Australia - I WANT HER . Sarah


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg! She is so cute!! Adorable!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Here are some pics of the baby..she is sooo tiny..I can't get over her. *She is just precious*.[/B]


she really is... gosh, what a little doll!!










> I'm not sure how I'm going to give her up!! We are so attached!![/B]


ohh, it'll be easy! i'm only in the next state.... besides, i'm just a click away!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL Carrie, you already have 2 beautiful malts, another may just be too much of a shocker for your friends and family!









Besides, I can't get you here for a playdate


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG! She is so adorable!!!! She just looks like she's ripe for spoiling!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg I could just CRY she is sooooo cute.....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, she is one beautiful girl.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

awww! She really is just DARLING!!! I don't know how you can give her up either, sooooo cute!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG she has the most adorable little face!! She really is beautiful!! I'd never be able to give her up!!







that's really got to be the hardest part about being a breeder....knowing that your little ones have to leave at one point! I'd want to keep them all and would end up w/ a house full of little Malt babies!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

> OMG she has the most adorable little face!! She really is beautiful!! I'd never be able to give her up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are one heck of a breeder







...she is absolutely beautiful







! But I'm with Andrea on this one...it must be hard sometimes. I'd also end up with a house full (and a divorce







)


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

She is so adorable. I'd cry if I had to say good bye


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is gorgeous, so tiny tiny tiny...its a shame you cant keep her, I bet you will miss each other like mad.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is sooooo adorable!! She has the cutest little face!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, she's a doll. No way would I ever give her up.I'd make a terrible breeder for sure.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG What a cutie pie. I love her. She looks like a little toy. Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> OMG What a cutie pie. I love her. She looks like a little toy. Thanks for sharing her with us.[/B]


Thank you very much. Your baby girl is adorable too!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's just perfect! Absolutely perfect! I want another little girl so bad and looking at that picture was like feeding the fire. Her pictures should come with warnings because she is just too cute.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

She's adroable, have you amed her yet?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> She's adroable, have you amed her yet?[/B]



Well, she thinks her name is baby for sure! It has stuck LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg she is so precious














I would never be able to let her go, not ever, what a baby doll


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Andrea!!! She is just precious!!! I just want to cuddle that little thing.... oh, and the puppy breath.... I miss the puppy breath!


----------



## Melly (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG...


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You have to be tired of hearing this, but Baby is adorably cute!!! I want her!!!! How can you not keep her? I wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

She is one cutie, for sure.


----------

